# Приоритеты процессов ядра

## Keeper2k7

Добрый вечер!

Сегодня поставил Gentoo amd64 последнюю версию из autobuilds, ядро последнее стабильное. Конфиг ядра стандартный, то есть make menuconfig а дальше genkernel --no-ramdisk-modules all. Так вот процессы ядра, такие как kblockd kacpid kacpi_notify и другие, имеют nice -20. Собственно почему так происходит и можно ли это поставить по умолчанию?

P.S. Месяцев 8 назад такого не было, когда ставил из stage3

Заранее спасибо за ответ

----------

## fank

сильно подозреваю, что эти процессы отражают некие внутренние процессы ядра и потому имеют бОльший приоритет (наибольший, как видно)

----------

## Keeper2k7

 *fank wrote:*   

> сильно подозреваю, что эти процессы отражают некие внутренние процессы ядра и потому имеют бОльший приоритет (наибольший, как видно)

 

Спасибо за ответ! Я понимаю, что это системные процессы это видно исходя из их имен. Но я бы хотел сделать приоритеты стандартными для всех процессов. Как это возможно сделать в данном случае? И вообще где это было установлено самим genkernel или ядром? Дело просто в том что я пользуюсь и другими Linux операционными системами и там подобного нет.

----------

## fank

а можно пример дистрибутива, где точно такой же процесс работает с сильно отличным приоритетом?

----------

## Keeper2k7

 *fank wrote:*   

> а можно пример дистрибутива, где точно такой же процесс работает с сильно отличным приоритетом?

 

Конечно можно, это Fedora 14, OpenSuse, CentOS

----------

